
Parents are now hiring Fortnite coaches for their children - BGyss
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ready-aim-hire-a-fortnite-coach-parents-enlist-videogame-tutors-for-their-children-1533046708
======
romwell
The outrage over this shows exactly why these coaches are needed.

The outrage is there because people _care_. And they don't care about $50 that
some parent spent somewhere for her kid - because that's non-news. Really.

And if people _care_ about something _that_ much, you can imagine the social
implications of not being _good enough_ in it.

Now, people care about this issue a lot because being a good in a game is a
certain _status_ that is being challenged by the factor of _having a
supportive enough parent_ that not everyone has. Cue the "I'm a gamer but..."
and "My parents would never..." responses on Twitter cited in the article.

Conclusion? $50 well-spent. For the cost of a dine-out for two, the kid gets
skills that _impact his social life_ in a positive way.

Good one on the parent.

